# Anyone lining up in the U.S. on Fri (Mar.11) for iPad2?



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sales begin at 5pm at the American Apple Stores. Anyone planning to go down to buy the *iPad2* on the first day?

I'm headed to Florida via Buffalo on the Saturday but my wife wants me to pickup one on Friday, just in case they sell out. I was wondering when would the time to line up.

It's too bad there's no pre-orders this time.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

lol...

no.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

lol no


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Not this time...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Two week advance (of Canadian launch) and a strong Canadian dollar (means it still is cheaper even with the NY sales tax) is not enough incentive?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

No, I'm not sure that I'll get an iPad2. I might wait and see what happens with the MacBook Airs and buy one of those during their next refresh.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm debating heading down, not so much because I can't wait but rather because my mom is going away on vacation and really wants one before she leaves. Having never gone to the US for a iLaunch, can I ask those who have, what are the crowds like? What time do you think I should be lining up in Buffalo to ensure I get one?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i might be. just happen to be in the US for something else so i might.
I know the wife will be upgrading hers b/c she uses it often for work and wouldn't mind the speed increases and ability to facetime with clients.

Me, I probably don't need one, but want one, yes...might be an option


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

One good thing about the iPad 2 launch is that there are going to be many more places to buy one than when the iPad1 was launched. I understand that BestBuy will have them as well as places like AT&T and Verizon. Hopefully that will spread out the crowds somewhat.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Two week advance (of Canadian launch) and a strong Canadian dollar (means it still is cheaper even with the NY sales tax) is not enough incentive?


Ok - but don't forget the other expenses. Travel, food, and then taxes at the border when you come back across. So in the end it may not be cheaper - but you will have it 2 weeks before everyone else.

When the 3G version of the original iPad was launched in the U.S. I went to Seattle. Because I live in Alberta, I didn't have to pay the state tax. So any Albertans out there going to Seattle, remember that. While in line, just go into the Apple Store and fill out the paper work so you don't have to pay the sales tax. Better to do it before than wait until you're buying the iPad, in case he sales person has no clue what you're talking about.

Anyway, the 3G launch was also at 5pm. I showed up at 7am and was first in line --- until around noon. Now of course the iPad 2 launch will be different as Apple isn't staggering the release of the WiFi only version and the 3G versions.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

I am hoping I can get one launch day but due to work I doubt I will be able to line up


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

gmark2000 said:


> Sales begin at 5pm at the American Apple Stores. Anyone planning to go down to buy the iPad2 on the first day?
> 
> .


No, I would never let this sort of rabid, unhealthy consumerism rule my life.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

No, happy with V1.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Two week advance (of Canadian launch) and a strong Canadian dollar (means it still is cheaper even with the NY sales tax) is not enough incentive?


It is only an incentive if you get your travel expenses for free....... . It can't be enough "cheaper" to cover even a short trip, and you have to declare it so count in HST on top of that.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

HST is charged in either case. It's still cheaper in the U.S.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> HST is charged in either case. It's still cheaper in the U.S.


While I agree with you that it probably *will* be cheaper in the US, we don't yet know how much the iPad 2 will cost in Canada.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

gmark2000 said:


> Sales begin at 5pm at the American Apple Stores. Anyone planning to go down to buy the iPad2 on the first day?


How much value do you place on your time heading off out of the country? (Unless you are on a junket anyway.) How much do you allow for the loss of a warranty? 

I have lots of opportunity to buy cheep, when in Hong Kong etc, but I value the Canadian warranty.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

klokeid said:


> How much value do you place on your time heading off out of the country? (Unless you are on a junket anyway.) How much do you allow for the loss of a warranty?
> 
> I have lots of opportunity to buy cheep, when in Hong Kong etc, but I value the Canadian warranty.


You won't lose the warranty. The same question came up when the original iPad was launched. Apple said the warranty is fine. The only problem was if you had a problem before the Canadian release, you'd either have to wait for the release or travel back to the US to have it replaced.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> HST is charged in either case. It's still cheaper in the U.S.


I'm still not sure it'll be cheaper. You'll pay the state tax, and then the HST when you cross the border. Add in gas, food, and anything else and it will probably be slightly more.
Remember, the price difference between the US & CDN. 1st gen iPad's was only $50. So tax both ways will come out to more than that $50.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

looks like i might be - depending on how the lineup is.

best buy will be starting a line at 10 AM, but i'm not wasting a day of my vacation for that! 

I'll go later in the day b/c they're handing out tix at 4:45 to guarantee one. they start selling at 5 PM. if there's not a long lineup, I'll stick around. If there is, they said something about reserving a spot for the next day.

i've debated, but the last few times i've shown potential clients restorations I've done, they've found it hard to see on my iphone (these are older folks) so a larger screen would be very handy. I could use it to zoom in on sections I've restored as well.

limit of 1 per person down here.

cheers,
keebler


----------



## MacAnswers (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm heading to Detroit tomorrow to pick one up. Luckily, I have an appointment with the business team at 8:30, so I won't have to drive through Detroit traffic or wait in line


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sure doesn't seem like many people at this point. In addition to the Apple stores, iPad sales will be ongoing at AT&T, Best Buy, Target, Verizon Wireless and Walmart stores as well as some Apple authorized resellers. This really spreads it out.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There's about 50 people lined up at Buffalo Walden Galleria just before store opening according to RFD.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> There's about 50 people lined up at Buffalo Walden Galleria just before store opening according to RFD.


Hmmm, interesting. I'd expect that demand at border stores will be a bit higher, as Canadians who don't want to wait flock to the US Apple B&M Stores.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm about 100th in line at Walden. Got here an hour ago. The store is closing at 3pm and will be reset. About half the people here are Canadians.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

*Bellevue Square Mall, WA*

I'm about 40th in line and got here at 10am.

Apple Store employees couldn't confirm nor comment on stock levels.

n&e, m&c


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

gmark2000 said:


> I'm about 100th in line at Walden. Got here an hour ago. The store is closing at 3pm and will be reset. *About half the people here are Canadians*.


:lmao: :clap:

I should of went and brought little ehMac trinkets.  
Hey, tell them to visit ehMac.ca.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anyone who's there... how long is the line?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Anyone who's there... how long is the line?


^That, and who wants to bring me a 32GB model?!!?
:heybaby:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

About 300 in line at Walden Galleria (Buffalo) now. 

MB -are you serious? What premium will you offer?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I just had someone PM and offer me $700 for a 16gb wifi white if I brought it back to Toronto.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Yikes.....I was gonna say a $50 premium over purchase price. I guess wishful thinking.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Hmmm, interesting. I'd expect that demand at border stores will be a bit higher, as Canadians who don't want to wait flock to the US Apple B&M Stores.


There are a few differences between the launch of iPad 1 and this launch.

First, nobody had an iPad before April 3rd last year. So many wanted to get their hands on something that wasn't going to be a replacement for what they already owned. This launch, there are at least 15 million people who already have an iPad. Many have said that they will take a wait and see approach and may skip this version. 

Second, last year the launch day was Saturday, easier for people that work a traditional Monday to Friday job to attend. It was also on a holiday weekend, easier to convince the other half/family to make a roadtrip. 

Third, at the beginning of April last year, Canadians had no firm date on when the iPad would be available in Canada. All we knew at that time was that it was going to be a least a month, and it ended up being closer to 2 months after they were released in the US. This time we have a firm date: March 25th which is only 2 weeks away.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

maximusbibicus said:


> Yikes.....I was gonna say a $50 premium over purchase price. I guess wishful thinking.


I'll entertain that but you have to get it from me tonight because I fly out tomorrow for FLA.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd offer a (reasonable) premium for a sealed iPad 2 64G 3G version (Black/AT&T GSM) if someone brings one back to Ottawa this weekend. Want to give it as a birthday gift next week.

Going to Watertown myself but want to cover all bases as 3G pickings might be slim.

PM if you can help.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

lang said:


> I'd offer a (reasonable) premium for a sealed iPad 2 64G 3G version (Black/AT&T GSM) if someone brings one back to Ottawa this weekend.


Sorry can't do Ottawa.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

As sent from an ehMac member at Walden Galleria in Buffalo... lineup just before opening.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, that's quite a crowd in Buffalo. Good luck to all the ehMac members in Buffalo tonight. I hope you get your iPad2.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I sent the Mayor that pic. I was about 100th in line (arrived about 12:30). Front of the line guy was 5am and the top ten were by 10am. Around 3:45-4:00 it doubled and by 5:00pm there were about 500 waiting to get in.

The line moved slowly but surely. The store was closed from 3pm to 5pm to reset the store and add a new window display. Each customer was handed a numbered ticket for each of the iPads (maximum 2) that they were going to buy. There was no guarantee as to which of the 18 models were in stock.

By the time I was at the door soon to be paired with an associate for personal service, they had sold out of the orange poly Smart Covers. The associate took down my order on each card (16Gb white wifi, 64Gb black wifi) and handed to another at the back Genius Bar that had stacks of them sorted to the 18 models. Once we got the iPads and the accessories, we headed to a free CPU to optional set-up. I opted not to set-up (with my Apple ID) and asked if I could cash-n-carry for simply plugging into iTunes.

I left the store by 6pm, getting home by 8pm.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Wifey and I stood in line at a best buy. Was maybe 150 ppl. We got 2 16 gb 3Gs. There seemed to be plenty of 'tickets' left. I inherited the wifes ipad1. She uses hers for work so she upgraded. The other one is for her business partner. 

Definitely thinner, lighter. Seems zippier too.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

[FS] Apple iPad 2 64gb 3G white brand new sealed - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

Good luck!

gmark, first impressions?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Too busy packing for my Florida March break trip to play around.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Camera is pretty disappointing. Not surprised but video I just took of beach and sunshine is much grainier than I expected in what I would call perfect lighting situations with the sun being neutral this early in the morning. The clear blue sky should not be this grainy. I haven't exported a file so maybe the compression will take care of the graininess. 

Much faster for web surfing Switching b/n apps is quick too but I haven't used it for long periods of time so I don't know how it caches over time. 

Cheers
Keebler


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reviews. Keep them coming!


----------



## smeerdude (Nov 16, 2007)

does anyone know if they sold out or can we still get them today?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

smeerdude said:


> does anyone know if they sold out or can we still get them today?


Might depend on where you are but I know they had plenty left over at the best buy plus check out walmart and/or targets.

Id be surprised if they were sold out I thought the lineup was going to be much longer.


----------



## jmac99 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Ipad2*

Spend 3hrs in a line up in lynnwood Wa. It is well worth it, first iPad I have owned but I do have everything else that Apple has put out.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Are the 3G ones locked to a US carrier?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

iphoneottawa said:


> Are the 3G ones locked to a US carrier?


nope. my wife has an AT&T one and will pop in her telus card when we get back.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Planning on driving the Buffalo tomorrow and curious if anyone knows the procedure for the Walden Galleria. Is there a specific door I should be lining up at if it's early in the morning?

Much appreciated,
Daniel


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Good gosh, people. Relax. It's coming. It's coming. Not the Messiah. But close enough. Patience.


----------



## smeerdude (Nov 16, 2007)

I was there today and they still don't have any, they maybe later in the week.


----------

